

A Hackday in Paradise - AlexeyMK
http://www.hackerparadise.org/blog/2014/10/02/hackday-in-paradise/

======
minimaxir
With lines like:

 _Casey leans over. “What about the hammocks?” he asks. We had purchased
hammocks to give to the winning hackers. No judges, though, so no winners._

I legitimately can't tell if this is supposed to be satire.

